# buying a 1987 300zx



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

I was just kinda curious...I found a 1987 5 spd turbo Z for $4000...it's got 127000 miles, Paint is decent,with a small spot with faded clearcoat and a few tiny rust spots, interior is above perfection, and it has a motor with about 75,000 miles. anybody think i should jump on this immediately, or look around some more for a cheaper one. so far, it seems to be about on par with the others i have found, and i have had trouble finding a turbo Z locally. any advice can help. also, are there any known Z trouble spots that i should watch out for?
sorry to sound like a newbie bitch that doesn't search, but i jsut didn't feel like raking though page after page to find something barely relate to what i need.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

4000 is kind of high for a Z31 Turbo (even if it is in good condition). It comes down to what you are willing to pay and overall condition of the car and of course its your preference. Just make sure the owner took good care of the engine because 127000 miles and two engines sounds kind of fishy (VG30ETs are built tough).


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

cool...thanks. I'm not really sure yet about whether or not i'm gonna get it, but i saw it, and it seemed pretty decent, so i thought i'd ask. I'm really wanting an 87-89 Z, and it's really really hard to find them where i'm at, which is Ohio. I don't know of any good websites to search to find one, so iI figured i might be best off to grab this while i still can, because i need a car asap and i can't find them anywhere else.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you need it and want it then get it by all means. Z31 Turbos are rare everywhere here where I live I am one of two the other being a Shiro. Hope it works out.


----------

